# LAV in London



## Cobrastrike (16 Feb 2015)

Can anyone help with IDing this light armoured vehicle I spotted driving around London a couple days ago? I don't think it's a LAV III TUA. But definitely looks like a tow turret. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Feb 2015)

Chassis looks like that of the Bison. Could be Merican


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Feb 2015)

Looks like it's one of the new vehicle designs for the Saudi Arabian National Guard contract.

http://www.janes.com/article/34322/saudi-arabia-places-major-order-for-gdls-vehicles



> The statement indicated that the Saudi vehicles would be a new design, although possibly based on the existing LAV platform. "The light armoured vehicles will be designed and manufactured [in London, Ontario]," it said.



http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/the-2006-saudi-shopping-spree-a-hardened-networked-national-guard-02462/


> GDLS-Canada announced a $2.2 billion deal on Nov 24/09 for 724 LAV-II 8×8 wheeled armored personnel carriers, in 10 different variants, which exactly matched a July 20/06 Saudi DSCA request.




Saudi Arabian LAVs in Halifax - Light Armoured Vehicles for export:
http://truckfax.blogspot.ca/2012/01/saudi-arabian-lavs-in-halifax.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2015)

I wonder how many are the Saudi Princes' Recreational Vehicle version? :


----------



## madeincanada18 (5 Mar 2015)

It's a SANG-AT. And you're right, that's a TOW turret.

The SWORD (Royal Guard) vehicles will be much, much larger; bigger than the LAV-UP.


----------



## Eland2 (5 Mar 2015)

madeincanada18 said:
			
		

> It's a SANG-AT. And you're right, that's a TOW turret.
> 
> The SWORD (Royal Guard) vehicles will be much, much larger; bigger than the LAV-UP.



I wonder if the Saudi vehicles are going to be just an extension of the typical MOWAG Piranha design, or something different, an entirely new design. 'Much much larger, bigger than the LAV-UP' seems to suggest something on the same scale as the German-made Boxer APC or even the French Nexter VBCI, possibly with a 10x10 tire configuration. 

As an aside, the Saudi-bound vehicles shown in the picture look a lot like Bison APCs.


----------



## Spencer100 (6 Mar 2015)

They are closer to the Bison being LAV II they are from a older contract with GD.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Mar 2015)

Eland2 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the Saudi vehicles are going to be just an extension of the typical MOWAG Piranha design, or something different, an entirely new design. 'Much much larger, bigger than the LAV-UP' seems to suggest something on the same scale as the German-made Boxer APC or even the French Nexter VBCI, possibly with a 10x10 tire configuration.
> 
> As an aside, the Saudi-bound vehicles shown in the picture look a lot like Bison APCs.



There is a similar look, I'll admit. I toured the plant in London, and the Saudi vehicle will be not mistaken, up close and physical, for a Bison or Piranha variant.


----------



## KerryBlue (14 Mar 2015)

Late reply but here are a few I saw in September of 2013 while on the road between Toronto and Ottawa. They looked for the most part the same as the Bison and Coyote. 
http://www.network54.com/Forum/169232/thread/1397433159/Bison+and+a+Coyote+on+the+highway....


----------

